# Something's wrong with my African Dwarf Frog!



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

He isnt' acting right at all. He is floating around the tank and is being flipped around by the current of my filter and bubbler. Sometimes he gets knocked upside down and floats around on his back until either the current or I flip him back over. I picked him up and took a look at him a minute ago and, where he is normally a brownish/grey color, he now looks really kind of pink/dark red under his skin.

I am terrified that he is dying and I don't know what to do. I put him in some really shallow water so he can breath but left enough water to keep him covered.

Help?!


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, well, he died. And now I'm scared to get another because I don't even know what happened to him.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm... well, ADFs need to be fed frozen or live foods. Were you feeding frozen foods?

Also a 60 gallon is pretty big for them, they are known to languish in deeper aquariums, because it requires them to make a lot of effort to try and get to the surface to breathe.

I'm not saying either of these caused the disease (I read your other post) but they certainly could have aggravated it.


----------

